# 12 homemade bombs found on loaded ferry in port at Lucena City



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Manila - Twelve homemade bombs were found aboard a passenger ferry in the Philippines just before it left port with more than 300 passengers, the coast guard said on Sunday.
> 
> The explosives were found in a trash can on the second deck of the MV Blue Water Princess in the port of Lucena City, 120 kilometres south-east of Manila, on Saturday.
> 
> ...


http://www.news24.com/Content/World...7cd7/26-07-2009 09-07/12_bombs_found_on_ferry


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Apparently this same ferry sank after running aground on 12 July 2007 with a loss of life, it was then refloated, repaired and put back into service.

Quite a history on this ferry.

Details are on Ross Klein's Events at Sea ferry section...

http://www.cruisejunkie.com/Events_by_Ferries.html

(scroll down to Australasia & Middle East section for 'Blue Water Princess' entry on 12/7/2007).


----------

